# neutering and having baby teeth pulled out



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Otis is about 5 months old now and I'm getting him neutered in about a month, im hesitant on making the appointment - it makes me nervous just thinking about him going under the knife. anyway, i havent noticed him losing any teeth yet and i've red that during neutering a lot of puppies get their baby teeth that havent fallen out on their own pulled out. does this mean that maybe otis isnt as old as his breeder said that he was? i bought him from a guy that prob isnt the most reputable breeder.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

All three of my moms malts and my own Boo all had to have baby theeth pulled, of the fou,r three came from very good breeders, so I dont think it has anything to bo with bad breeding. It takes along time usually about a year for them to lose all the theeth and even then some may still have to be removed.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

i don't know about the baby teeth - my vet didn't say anything about pulling them out. i would ask your vet. i also read, that you should get your baby neutered at a vet he doesn't know so he doesn't associate the neutering with the vet or the vet's office. i did do that but my baby still is afraid everytime we go to the vet. i took him to a vet that a friend recommended (not close to my house) and the vet was very nice and gentle. they encouraged me to call and were very nice. i got louis done when he was 7 months - i got him when he was 3.5 months. GOOD LUCK


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Your vet will guide you about the timing of the neuter. Some seem to want to wait until the dog is a certain age AND weight. I've read that others watch the teeth so that when they are under anesthesia they can make sure they do all that needs to be done. Hope was not spayed until 7.5 months. I got her at 6 months and didn't want to spay the minute she came home. Then I was deeply involved in a project that my daughter was in charge of so I asked the vet if we could wait and he checked her out and said that she should be fine to go a little longer for the spay. I completely forgot to ask him about the teeth but they pulled 2 retained baby teeth. I've had three maltese pups and I never noticed the teeth coming out either. It just kind of happens and I don't think it has much to do with good or bad breeding.....

Let your vet give you some advice about the timing of the neuter!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway was neutered @ 5 months and his teeth didn't start to fall out until after around 6.5 months and the last one fell out about three weeks ago, he is 9 months now. They all fell out on their own. Just give him enough things to chew. he last ones I made sure i gave him fresh bully sticks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr Wookie is just over 8 months old and is finally losing the last of his baby teeth... he lost two over the past week and has just 3 left. He had a double set of teeth for about a month... looked like a shark when he opened his mouth, hehehe.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Bruno just got neutered last week at 7 1/2 months. My vet recommended to neuter him at 6 months but I just wasn't ready for it. His upper canines were removed and I believe 3 of his premolars. Your baby should be teething soon... keep an eye on those front teeth. The first one to go from Bruno's was his front bottom teeth.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Fenway was neutered @ 5 months and his teeth didn't start to fall out until after around 6.5 months and the last one fell out about three weeks ago, he is 9 months now. They all fell out on their own. Just give him enough things to chew. he last ones I made sure i gave him fresh bully sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering if that helped... so thanks!!


Mac is 4 motnhs now and his teeth are all loose. they don't seem to be loose enough to fall off though.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for all of the advice.. otis' first tooth fell out yesterday, it was his front top teeth.. its so cute, i see his adult teeth coming in behind his baby teeth. i talked to his vet yesterday and he recommends that i hold off until otis is about 6.5 months old so that more of his adult teeth are grown in and if his canines hasnt fallen off by then, then they'll extract them. im still very nervous about having otis go under the knife but its something i have to do for him.... 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=246998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

